# Feeding neon tetras (frozen food)



## Porsche (Nov 10, 2010)

What other frozens can I feed my neon tetras? I used blood worms extensively and now I am getting a bit bored feeding them just that, is there any other frozen food i can feed them with? I feed them flakes as well but I Want more variety of food they eat.

thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

The usual frozen foods are daphina, blood worms, and brine shrimp. All are taken by my neons. Given that you're feeding them so well, have you considered trying to breed them?


----------



## Porsche (Nov 10, 2010)

they seem to be hard to breed, right? i have guppies in my tank and they breed all the time without me doing anything lol


----------



## ryc120 (Jan 17, 2012)

I feed my fish which include cardinal tetras frozen brine shrimp, flake food, and frozen bloodworms. They seem to enjoy the brine shrimp the most.


----------



## Porsche (Nov 10, 2010)

baby brine?


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

I have given some neons a marine frozen food that they really liked. I think it was plankton or something.


----------



## wastedtime (Oct 27, 2011)

Mysis Shrimp and Glassworms could be another substitute. If you want more variety is suggest trying other small pellets or Kens veggie sticks. I used to feed my neons that went nuts over it.


----------



## smiller (Dec 4, 2011)

I recently heard about this product and plan to try it.

http://www.simplepetproducts.com/pages/products/products.html


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

+1 for mysis shrimp and also blackworms

baby RCS are also tasty treats in my tank


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

One of the companies that packages frozen brine shrimp will also package newly hatched brine shrimp. So small they look like dots as the cube melts. I do not think Neons need brine shrimp that small. 

I go to the store and buy one of each package of frozen food, except Myssis. I have no idea why, but that was not popular in my tanks. 
Emerald Entre, Brine shrimp that have been enhanced with spirulina, blood worms, mosquito larvae (aka Whiteworms), daphnia and other things. Then rotate these in with flakes, pellets, wafers and food from the kitchen.


----------

